
Germany: US ambassador Grenell should be expelled, says FDP deputy leader - Tomte
https://www.dw.com/en/germany-us-ambassador-richard-grenell-should-be-expelled-says-fdp-deputy-leader/a-47975156
======
zaroth
Read this DW article, and then this Newsweek [1] article on the same, and then
finally one from Breitbart [2].

Aside from the typo in the Breitbart article towards the end, I feel like
reading from both vantage points gives a clearer picture of the overall
situation.

Without the desire for any flaming, I am honestly curious what people think.

[1] - [https://www.newsweek.com/germany-trump-ambassador-brat-
failu...](https://www.newsweek.com/germany-trump-ambassador-brat-
failure-1368713)

[2] - [https://www.breitbart.com/national-
security/2019/03/19/germa...](https://www.breitbart.com/national-
security/2019/03/19/germany-furious-u-s-ambassador-calling-out-low-defense-
spending/)

~~~
sverige
Honestly, I don't understand why the U.S. is basically still responsible for
the defense of Europe 75 years after the end of World War II. I think we
should withdraw all our troops and equipment in a controlled drawdown and let
the Europeans figure out how to protect themselves from Russia.

I have nothing against Europe, but I also think they have the capability to
defend themselves. It would have the added benefit of making U.S. intervention
in the Mideast more cumbersome, which might mean fewer wars.

Also, as an aside, some criticism is warranted imo. It's more than a little
ridiculous that the UK spends more on defense than Germany.

~~~
Andaith
I don't think the U.S. wants Europe to figure out how to protect itself, or to
create a European Union army/navy/air force.

It's another geopolitical block, one that could theoretically challenge U.S.
dominance, what with almost equivalent GDP and levels of development and a
greater population.

~~~
zaroth
GDP is the same, but I would guess they spend significantly less on defense
and significantly more on social programs than the US, and fairly unlikely to
want to switch that around.

 _In 2016, the EU 's 28 Member States earmarked €200 billion of public
expenditure for 'defence'. This is equivalent to 1.3% of GDP. This is much
less than the amount spent on social protection (expenditure equivalent to
19.1% of GDP in 2016), health (7.1%) or education (4.7%), but higher than
public spending on recreation, culture and religion (1.0%), environmental
protection (0.7%) and housing and community amenities (0.6%)._ [1]

By comparison; _US defense outlays amounted to 590 billion U.S. dollars in
2017, which was about 3.1 percent of the U.S. GDP._ [2]

[1] - [https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/web/products-eurostat-
news/-/D...](https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/web/products-eurostat-
news/-/DDN-20180518-1)

[2] - [https://www.statista.com/statistics/217581/outlays-for-
defen...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/217581/outlays-for-defense-and-
forecast-in-the-us-as-a-percentage-of-the-gdp/)

------
smallstepforman
As if the Vassal state can demand anything ...

